# Remodel - Turned small basement room into wine room



## tgoose55 (Jan 12, 2016)

Three years ago my wife and I sold our home. Shortly after we bought a new home with significantly more space. In the home there was a little hobby room or workshop. My goal was to covert this space into a wine making area. I have recently completed all of the updates and thought I would share the images to help assist people with their own remodeling ideas.


Installed a stainless steel double sink (used craigslist)
Refinished the walls
Installed white trim and white doors
Repainted the entire room
Installed two cabinets with an 8 foot counter top

Here are some of the before and after photos of this project.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 13, 2016)

That turned out well. Good job.


----------



## hardworkin (Jan 13, 2016)

looking good!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 13, 2016)

Now that's Sweet!


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jan 13, 2016)

Jealous!!!


----------



## tgoose55 (Jan 13, 2016)

Here are photos from the original working space in our old home. It was a wooden shelf and then for working space. I would lift the carboys/equipment to the chest freezer top. Anytime I needed water, there was a laundry sink next to the chest freezer. When I was done, I had to lift everything back to the wooden shelf. There is a little cubby hole behind the wooden shelf (part of the stair case) where I would store bottles and carboys.


----------



## Sage (Jan 13, 2016)

Great job !! I love bottling in the sink. No chance for a mess that way!! (well, almost no chance!!)


----------



## Deslpwr (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks nice!


----------



## cimbaliw (Jan 13, 2016)

Very nice, practical work space.


----------



## jayhkr (Jan 14, 2016)

That's awesome! Great job! I've wanted to do something similar, but my home was built in 1941 so even the basement has the old, crumbling wall foundation stuff. But you give me inspiration to tackle my project!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 15, 2016)

Now when you look at you old setup, do you ask. "How did I ever function in that"??

Great wines deserve a great working space like you have now.


----------



## 2020steve (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow great sink I hope the price was right they can be big $$ new.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 15, 2016)

I would give my firstborn for that sink! (LOL never had a first born) Great room!


----------



## TasteBox_DC (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## barbiek (Jan 15, 2016)

Impressive! Good work! And congrats!


----------



## tgoose55 (Jan 26, 2016)

2020steve said:


> Wow great sink I hope the price was right they can be big $$ new.



I bought it used off from Craigslist. It was very hard to find a used two base sink with a left handed shelf. However, searchtempest helped a lot and so did search all of the local restaurant equipment websites.


----------



## tgoose55 (Jan 26, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Now when you look at you old setup, do you ask. "How did I ever function in that"??
> 
> Great wines deserve a great working space like you have now.



Very true, but honestly when you work in such a tight place. It allows you to think about your problems and solve them. The puzzle for the mind is a great challenge.

Rob


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 26, 2016)

you done good


----------



## bkisel (Jan 26, 2016)

Very nice indeed. 

Your old space, minus a sink in the basement, is basically what I had in my old house and have now in my new house. I'm not complaining, the friend that started me on this hobby has his house on a slab, does all his wine making in the kitchen with carboys and bottled wine stored throughout the house.


----------

